# Asus Chromebook C300



## carol381 (Feb 16, 2017)

Hi, I need help. My Chromebook keep going on and then off randomly. No, it is not hot. Does anyone know how to fix this, PLEASE?

Carol


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Try doing a power wash. If that doesn't work, it's probably hardware related.


----------



## carol381 (Feb 16, 2017)

TonyB25 said:


> Try doing a power wash. If that doesn't work, it's probably hardware related.


What is a power wash?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

It's explained here :- https://www.cnet.com/uk/how-to/what-does-it-mean-to-powerwash-a-chromebook/

It could be risky on a chromebook that keeps going on and off though !


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

managed said:


> It's explained here :- https://www.cnet.com/uk/how-to/what-does-it-mean-to-powerwash-a-chromebook/
> 
> It could be risky on a chromebook that keeps going on and off though !


It's not risky. It's the best first step in troubleshooting. All data is stored on Google's servers.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

TonyB25 said:


> It's not risky. It's the best first step in troubleshooting. All data is stored on Google's servers.


But what would happen if the chromebook switched itself off during the 'powerwash' ?


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

managed said:


> But what would happen if the chromebook switched itself off during the 'powerwash' ?


Then the power wash wouldn't work. No data loss.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

So does the Powerwash - automatically save all locally stored data - user accounts etc to the Cloud to then resync after the powerwash
Or must that be done before the click on the Powerwash button


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

With a Chromebook, all data is stored on Google's servers. There's no local data unless the Chromebook has been offline.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks
Hope you did not mind me raising the issue I was not sure.








from the Asus user manual for the C300
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/nb...A_A.pdf?_ga=1.220267224.1541744062.1485870656


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Yep. If @carol381 saved files to local cache, then they should be backed up first. Email, programs, settings, etc. are all stored on Google's servers. That's how most people use a Chromebook. It's how I use mine.

Do you have one, Macboatmaster?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

TonyB25 said:


> Try doing a power wash.


Please provide more information when making suggestions so that users understand what it is and how to perform the task as well as any risks involved and precautions they should take. Similar to restoring a Windows PC to factory settings, the user needs to know that they will lose data, programs, etc. so those items need to be backed up. Please give a little more thought to your posts before making them and keep in mind that many seeking help have little or no experience. Thanks for understanding.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Cookiegal said:


> Please provide more information when making suggestions so that users understand what it is and how to perform the task as well as any risks involved and precautions they should take. Similar to restoring a Windows PC to factory settings, the user needs to know that they will lose data, programs, etc. so those items need to be backed up. Please give a little more thought to your posts before making them and keep in mind that many seeking help have little or no experience. Thanks for understanding.


Chromebooks aren't like Windows computers. Data is stored on Google's servers.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

@Cookiegal Do you have a Chromebook? They're great and much better than Windows computers for most people. "Programs" are apps stored in your Google account. Data is stored on Google's servers. The premium Chromebook has only 32GB of local storage used as cache. I have a Chromebook and my family and friends do too. Don't be scared. They're really awesome. A power wash is nothing like installing Windows. It takes like 2 minutes and everything is restored. I ran one again last night 'cause @Macboatmaster had questions.

It's a cool system.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

TonyB25 said:


> Data is stored on Google's servers


But not the local data hence the reason for the warning in the screenshot posted by Macboatmaster.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

TonyB25 said:


> Do you have a Chromebook?


Nope. Even the name "powerwash" is frightening. I just hope there are no hoses nearby when recommending this.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Cookiegal said:


> Nope. Even the name "powerwash" is frightening. I just hope there are no hoses nearby when recommending this.


Water optional 
Takes 2 minutes to do it. Way faster than a Windows format.
You're right about data. Need to sync to Google first. Internet connection required. Local storage is like temp internet files though. 
https://support.google.com/chromebook/answer/183084?hl=en

You should pick up a Chromebook and check it out. No malware. No installation disk. Boots in seconds. Really cool system.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

I knew the files were temp, but this explains it. From Google.
https://support.google.com/chromebook/answer/1700055?hl=en


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

TonyB25 said:


> You should pick up a Chromebook and check it out


No thanks. I will plunk along with my trusty desktop. 

However, my request is really a general one that is not specific to this thread only. Please try to make a point to remember who you are addressing your instructions to (generally beginners with little computer experience) and consequently provide a little broader scope of information than simple one-liners when replying. In addition to preventing any potential issues it would also avoid the need for additional posts asking for further clarification. We are thankful that you choose to share your knowledge here at TSG to help others but your compliance with the above request when doing so would also be very much appreciated.


----------

